# CO Allocated - Team 4



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Friends

Wanted to share that we have been allocated a CO today from Team 4!! :clap2:

Planning Medicals and PCC in the coming week...
wish us luck! 

Ps: pls do let me know the experience the forum members have had with Team 4 .... Any pointers?


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you let us know your occupation and date of application, what visa are you applying for?

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Bunyip
Skilled Sponsored GSM 176 (ACT SMP) ANZASCO- 132411 Policy ad Planning Manager 
my time lines are in my signature below ....



Bunyip02 said:


> Can you let us know your occupation and date of application, what visa are you applying for?
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok thanks, your time line does not show 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bunyip02 said:


> Ok thanks, your time line does not show 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011



If you click on her name > View public profile, you will be able to see her signature & timeline.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

OOPS... Ok... Here it goes... 

ACT SMP-4 Apr'11,SMP Apprv -6 Jul'11, GSM 176(Paper)-05 Aug'11,CO Assign-17 Aug'11, Med & PCC-xx,Visa Grant-xx




Bunyip02 said:


> Ok thanks, your time line does not show 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> OOPS... Ok... Here it goes...
> 
> ACT SMP-4 Apr'11,SMP Apprv -6 Jul'11, GSM 176(Paper)-05 Aug'11,CO Assign-17 Aug'11, Med & PCC-xx,Visa Grant-xx


Congrats  hope it gets granted soon  thanks for your information, it helps others see where DIAC are 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to say  thanks for your timeline  it helps us see here DIAC are in there allocations 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you click on her name > View public profile, you will be able to see her signature & timeline.


I am in my i phone and can't seem to get the public profile on this 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Me thinks every team is as competent and quick at the job as any other team. Take it in your stride and don't you worry about all these trivial issues is what I'd say. Good luck!


armandra!


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Wanted to share that we have been allocated a CO today from Team 4!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats Sunita, you know Team 4 CO's are pretty fast in decision making. I also got CO from T4.

Front load PCC if possible and medicals try to do eHealth then the decision is pretty fast...

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks , that is re-assuring... yes trying to ensure requirements are fulfilled all together to ensure faster processing and we have also got our date for Medicals (e-Health) next week.... wish us luck 



jaffarms said:


> Congrats Sunita, you know Team 4 CO's are pretty fast in decision making. I also got CO from T4.
> 
> Front load PCC if possible and medicals try to do eHealth then the decision is pretty fast...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

I did not- fantastic experience actually. Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Thanks , that is re-assuring... yes trying to ensure requirements are fulfilled all together to ensure faster processing and we have also got our date for Medicals (e-Health) next week.... wish us luck


Hope you get your golden ticket quick and fast...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

thnx.... to update hubby has got hiss PCC today. Mine is in process and shall take 2 weeks since my currengt address is diff from the address on my passport....Medicals on 24 Aug ....hoping for best and soon


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Medicals done! Pcc awaited !*

Hi Folks

Medicals done today for all 4 of us 

Husband's PCC done.... 
My PCC in progress..... hoping to close mid next week!!

Sunita


sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> thnx.... to update hubby has got hiss PCC today. Mine is in process and shall take 2 weeks since my currengt address is diff from the address on my passport....Medicals on 24 Aug ....hoping for best and soon


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Medicals done today for all 4 of us
> 
> ...


Hey that's good news... any further updates on your appln progress


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hi.... PCC is still pending ....
chasing the passport office and the police station too 

shall hopefully update you all next week. 

sunita


jaffarms said:


> Hey that's good news... any further updates on your appln progress


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Sunita,

How easy or difficult it is for getting PCC in india.

Which city in india u from?

Thanks.




sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> hi.... PCC is still pending ....
> chasing the passport office and the police station too
> 
> shall hopefully update you all next week.
> ...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi
the PCC is not difficult if your passport issuance and city of residence is the same. It happens the same day. My husband received his the same day in Delhi
My case is diff since i live in Gurgaon and my passport is from Bangalore hence it is still in progress for last 2.5 weeks

sunita


expat- said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> How easy or difficult it is for getting PCC in india.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Light at end of tunnel.......... The Police verification happened today (AT LONG LAST!!) ....so its just a day or two to get my PCC from the Passport Office! Yeah!!
The wait was excruciatingly painful and stressful esp sinc for 3 weeks there was no trace absolutely of my PCC Application either in Delhi RPO or Gurgaon.... will sleep tonight!

Sunita


sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi
> the PCC is not difficult if your passport issuance and city of residence is the same. It happens the same day. My husband received his the same day in Delhi
> My case is diff since i live in Gurgaon and my passport is from Bangalore hence it is still in progress for last 2.5 weeks
> 
> sunita


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Who are these T4 team CO's? Could anyone explain it clearly?


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Rg...
there are different teams of Case officers who get allocated the visa applications for processing....that's abt it...
most groups are efficient teams which i figured through the responses i recvd on my post


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the information sunita, wish i get a CO from that team as well. Call me Jeevan


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Light at end of tunnel.......... The Police verification happened today (AT LONG LAST!!) ....so its just a day or two to get my PCC from the Passport Office! Yeah!!
> The wait was excruciatingly painful and stressful esp sinc for 3 weeks there was no trace absolutely of my PCC Application either in Delhi RPO or Gurgaon.... will sleep tonight!
> 
> Sunita


Congrats on the PCC !!

Based on your experience I think I''ll come to Delhi and apply rather than doing it from Bangalore as I have a Delhi address on my passport. I don't mid as my parents live there 

Congrats again..Hope you get the Grant soon 

Cheers !


----------



## dinaincontact (Aug 3, 2011)

*Medicals by advise?*

Hi Sunitha, 
Have you taken PCC & medicals after the date or advise given by CO or b4 itself you took PCC & Medicals.

With Regards
Dinesh.M





sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Wanted to share that we have been allocated a CO today from Team 4!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## dinaincontact (Aug 3, 2011)

*Case officer*



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Rg...
> there are different teams of Case officers who get allocated the visa applications for processing....that's abt it...
> most groups are efficient teams which i figured through the responses i recvd on my post


Hi do any one got case officer "Simon Smith" from Team 4????

With Regards
Dinesh.M


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Dinesh,
we waited for CO instructions...........

sunita


dinaincontact said:


> Hi Sunitha,
> Have you taken PCC & medicals after the date or advise given by CO or b4 itself you took PCC & Medicals.
> 
> With Regards
> Dinesh.M


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> we waited for CO instructions...........
> 
> sunita



i got my PCC in Gurgaon pretty fast, living in DLF Phase-4 under sector 29.

me too with Team 4 (since Sep12th)

have my fingers crossed - getting thru external checks, have front loaded PCC & Medical.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Shipping from Gurgaon to Perth*



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> we waited for CO instructions...........
> 
> sunita



Hi Any idea - how much wud be shipping cost from Gurgaon to Perth (approx 1-bed room)


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

I've been given CO from Team 4... they have asked me for PCC & Medicals ..
any idea is it about to end my waiting period or it will start another


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

omar said:


> I've been given CO from Team 4... they have asked me for PCC & Medicals ..
> any idea is it about to end my waiting period or it will start another




Hope - u get good news soon, just wondering why your allocation took so long, was it Relative sponsor earlier and changed priority recently ?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

omar said:


> I've been given CO from Team 4... they have asked me for PCC & Medicals ..
> any idea is it about to end my waiting period or it will start another


Hi Omar seems like we are in same boat, same occupation same State with same team also i am pakistani. Made one mistake while creating this USER ID will change my country .... 
Well kindly share when did you got your CO? ... mine was allocated on 17 Nov. 2010 and i am still waiting for Medical request.


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

i think CO was allocated to me in Nov 2010 after that i haven't heard from them except yesterday when they asked me to upload the pcc and medical


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

omar said:


> i think CO was allocated to me in Nov 2010 after that i haven't heard from them except yesterday when they asked me to upload the pcc and medical


You Got your CO on 26 Nov. 2010 ... I got mine in 17 Nov. 
So i am keeping my fingers cross for the Medical call.
So whats the online status of your CHARACTER ASSESSMENT PARTICULARS? Is it still OUTSTANDING or changed ?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> You Got your CO on 26 Nov. 2010 ... I got mine in 17 Nov.
> So i am keeping my fingers cross for the Medical call.
> So whats the online status of your CHARACTER ASSESSMENT PARTICULARS? Is it still OUTSTANDING or changed ?



where do you see this ? "CHARACTER ASSESSMENT PARTICULARS" = OUTSTANDING or changed

i dont have anything like this on checklist nor do i have anything for Form 80.

was it different before 1st July


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

hahamed said:


> where do you see this ? "CHARACTER ASSESSMENT PARTICULARS" = OUTSTANDING or changed *listed on First Page of my Online status under PERSON 1 Details*
> 
> i dont have anything like this on checklist nor do i have anything for Form 80. *FORM80 is listed in Document check list.*
> 
> ...


Please check my reply in RED BOLD sentece


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Please check my reply in RED BOLD sentece


THANKS for that.

i just checked once more - but didnt find anything of that sort, which leaves me a bit blind on my character assessment, status or progress - 

only in the uploaded link - i see something called SRAF (Security Referral Application Form) which i didnt upload, but seems it was auto uploaded when i finished answering some additional question after online application


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

omar said:


> i think CO was allocated to me in Nov 2010 after that i haven't heard from them except yesterday when they asked me to upload the pcc and medical


Hello dear
I have also received medical on 01-01-11.
So have you booked your medical date fom IOM lahore? these days OM lahore is offering e-Health facility so your tests will be uploaded electronicaly or will b sent manualy? any idea?


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

My CO is also from Team 4 & had requested for PCC & Medical on 24.10.11. I have sent the PCC & done medicals.

Guys, keep us updated on your application status, especially about job verification...


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

matchless said:


> My CO is also from Team 4 & had requested for PCC & Medical on 24.10.11. I have sent the PCC & done medicals.
> 
> Guys, keep us updated on your application status, especially about job verification...


Hello MAtchless

From where you done your Medical? which IOM? and was that E-Health or Manual? any idea?


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Hello MAtchless
> 
> From where you done your Medical? which IOM? and was that E-Health or Manual? any idea?


I did my medicals from IOM karachi. As far as I know E-Health is only available at IOM Islamabad


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

matchless said:


> I did my medicals from IOM karachi. As far as I know E-Health is only available at IOM Islamabad


Ah yes u r right, E-health is not available in KHI. but its available in LHR and ISB .... Good luck for you medicals


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

immiseeker said:


> Ah yes u r right, E-health is not available in KHI. but its available in LHR and ISB .... Good luck for you medicals




are u sure that lahore IOM has ehealth facility as it is not mentioned on DIAC site ... anyways i m gonna go for medicals nxt week ....
what abt u when u r going for ur medicals


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

omar said:


> are u sure that lahore IOM has ehealth facility as it is not mentioned on DIAC site ... anyways i m gonna go for medicals nxt week ....
> what abt u when u r going for ur medicals


Yes Omer i am sure 

Pakistan - Panel Doctors

The RED E indicates that clinic is using E-Health
Medicals booked for me 15th Nov. 2011. In lhr.
What about you? You can PM me or call me if you want. will send u my cell number through PM. if i am not mistaken we are using the same agent. in lahore.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I hav also got CO from T4 yesterday. Awaiting medicals to be done.

All the best to fellow expats.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hav also got CO from T4 yesterday. Awaiting medicals to be done.
> 
> ...


Hello Maddy, 

what is the short name of your CO?

G1


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hello Maddy,
> 
> what is the short name of your CO?
> 
> G1


Hi Prasad....

You have also got CO from team4? CO's short name is 'LW'.

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Friends...

Anyone else have got the same CO? How about the team4 CO's responses?

Good Luck. Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

matchless said:


> My CO is also from Team 4 & had requested for PCC & Medical on 24.10.11. I have sent the PCC & done medicals.
> 
> Guys, keep us updated on your application status, especially about job verification...


Hello ... so hats your online Medical status? ... is it finalized or not?
and how many days it tool from Referred/received to finalization ?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*T4*



MaddyOZ said:


> Friends...
> 
> Anyone else have got the same CO? How about the team4 CO's responses?
> 
> ...



they r quite fast - but i m stuck @ security check over 2-months now. fingers crossed - get the check done before Christmas break.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Received my Visa Today .... Medicals were finalized today .. got my grant with in 10 Minutes


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Hello ... so hats your online Medical status? ... is it finalized or not?
> and how many days it tool from Referred/received to finalization ?


I applied though paper application....can't see my status


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Reviving this thread because many of us including myself have CO from Team 4.


----------



## Boy666 (Mar 17, 2014)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi
> the PCC is not difficult if your passport issuance and city of residence is the same. It happens the same day. My husband received his the same day in Delhi
> My case is diff since i live in Gurgaon and my passport is from Bangalore hence it is still in progress for last 2.5 weeks
> 
> sunita


Why you husband PCC is finished and your in progress, did you guys apply independently.


----------

